# Farm Manager Needed



## Ceres Hil (Aug 13, 2008)

Good Morning,

I am purchasing an old dairy farm 90 miles south of Seattle. I am seeking a person/family looking for a unique opportunity to create a pasture based farm. Products would include hay, Christmas trees, beef, broilers and pastured rabbits.

Housing would be provided along with a monthly stipend and share of profit. How could I find suitable candidates? I had a couple lined up, but now they are asking for "the moon"...

Kindly post advice or PM me with thoughts, candidates etc.

With thanks,
Brad


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

hmmm where are you located???


----------



## Ceres Hil (Aug 13, 2008)

I am in Seattle; the property is south 90 miles. Here is the gist of what I sent to another party:

I have purchased a 180 acre farm (former dairy land) 90 miles south of Seattle. Currently I am seeking a farm manager and interviewing candidates. I intend to create a âWestcoast Polyfaceâ raising hay, pastured broilers, turkeys, beef and sheepâalong with Christmas trees. Please feel free to learn more from this link: www.polyfacefarms.com


As far as what this person would receive: on site housing (no charge), a monthly stipend and mutually agreed upon percentage of profit. The full time work season would be March-November with most of the winter off.


Applicant should be versed in a pasture based system and be willing to lead the effort including all aspects of farm/animal management. My family would assist with product marketing/sales.


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

Just curious, how do you figure no work in the winter? That's when a lot of fixing and maintenance would normally take place on most farms I know of.

And who will take care of the animals?

Tree trimming would normally take place in the winter months.

Just curious...


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

That's the part that caught my eye too. Winters off?? I've raised cattle and sheep, they eat if nothing else and if lamb sales are to be year round you realy want 2-3 lambing seasons. Kinda depends on the marketing. If it's on farm only then freezers can bridge the gaps. I guess if you're going to get the right people for the job you'll have to sell yoursel as much as find the right person. Never mind the land cost to get this place running you need a good sized dollar investment in seed, stock, machinery, fuel, and building materials. I'd want to know where all that is comng from first and what sort of marketing is planned and how much experience you have selling food. I know my approach to selling at the farners' market changed from what I thought it would be.


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

i can't help but wonder... has the op had any farming experience?


----------



## Ceres Hil (Aug 13, 2008)

Due to several insightful messages and comments I will take some time and reformulate my need/message. To answer several comments:
1. no I do not have farming experience--thus I need a qualified person/people
2. I do run a retail business so I have experience there
3. I would not be on site
4. Winters: would not be totally off--but greatly reduced in workload
5. Purchasing the land for cash and will have enough to build the infrastructure out too


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

Ceres Hil said:


> Due to several insightful messages and comments I will take some time and reformulate my need/message. To answer several comments:
> 1. no I do not have farming experience--thus I need a qualified person/people
> 2. I do run a retail business so I have experience there
> 3. I would not be on site
> ...


..............Just remember , one , 60 hp diesel , 4x4 tractor with frontend loader and attachments = 20 illegal aliens , lol ! , fordy


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

When will you need to be up and running? It'll take some time for someone to move themselves to a new place... Sounds like a good idea in theory. Good luck with it. 

Cindyc.


----------



## harvestgirl (Apr 29, 2005)

could you let me know what town/area the farm is located in? thanks ~ i'll pm you as well.


----------



## scgirl (Jan 25, 2005)

90 miles S of Seattle? Thats down by me, maybe I'll get some new neighbors. Good luck with your project.


----------



## whitehouse (Mar 17, 2008)

You might advertise at ag. colleges. Many new college students with the drive and new knowledge to take on a large task like this.


----------



## harvestgirl (Apr 29, 2005)

hi brad ~ i returned your pm. thanks!


----------

